# Difference between 190 and 489 Visa and Application procedure



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am new to this forum and I see pretty active threads and people helping each other.

I would be grateful if you could throw some light on the steps that needs to be followed to begin with 489 Visa application. 

*I am applying visa on my own. My case is below.*

ACS +ve --> Developer Programmer (261312) --> Sep 2012.

IELTS appeared 2 times score is 7,6,6,8

DIAC Points - 50.

Total work experience - 4 years.

As I do not have sufficient IELTS score, I cannot get 60 points. And I am a Java/Oracle Developer Programmer. 

*My questions:-*

1) What are the benefits and challenges of 489 Visa ? (I don't have any relatives to sponsor).

2) What are all the visa limitations ? Like if I apply for NSW, Sydney is not into regional part. 

3) Where all I can work ? Where state I can go for Sponsorship (My choice of preference in order is - NSW, Victoria, SA). Basically I am confused on how I should select the state for quick Sponsorship and quick visa processing. Based on my ANZSCO code, could you please suggest me best options ?

4) Fund requirements for that state if any.

5) Procedure from step 1 to the end for application.

6) I know it is not a PR. How long it is valid ? Can I shift from that state to another within the validity period ?

7) Can I apply for PR down the line with this. As may be if I get to work in Australia for an year or more, I get 5 points. Perhaps, I can reappear for IELTS if needed.

Thanks in advance.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi JR, 

I can highly recommend DIAC Booklet 6 which is the go-to reference for all your 189/190/489 visa questions. The 489 SkillSelect page gives a short overview of the most crucial points (plus links) as well. To answer you questions very briefly: 

*1) Benefits/challenges of 489 Visa ? (I don't have any relatives to sponsor).*
The clear benefit is that you get an additional 10 points, which will allow you to reach the pass mark of 60 point for a skilled migration visa. In return, you agree to live (and work) in regional Australia for two years. Unlike the 189/190 subclasses the 489 is a _provisional _visa with a pathway to permanent residency through the 887 visa (read up on it to fully understand the requirements). 

If you don't have a family sponsor, your will need a Australian state or territory government nomination. Check the state migration plans to find regions that are looking for programmers. The application guidelines and requirements (some require a certain IELTS score) differ between states, so you should read those too. 

*2) What are all the visa limitations ? Like if I apply for NSW, Sydney is not into regional part.*
It's a provisional visa, valid for 4 years and you won't be able to live in a big city like Sydney, Melbourne etc. for the first two years. 

*3) Where all I can work? *
NSW does not nominate developers for regional sponsorship. Since your min. band score on the IELTS is 6 you will quickly notice that there are not that many options and that you might have to take what you can get. Processing times vary as well, but again, that's not the main problem Look it up yourself . 

*4) Fund requirements for that state if any.*
Varies between states. 

*5) Procedure from step 1 to the end for application.*
The process is EOI submission, sponsorship application, visa application, medicals and PPC - and lot's of waiting in between and at the end . 

*6) I know it is not a PR. How long it is valid ? Can I shift from that state to another within the validity period ?*
See above. 

*7) Can I apply for PR down the line with this. As may be if I get to work in Australia for an year or more, I get 5 points. Perhaps, I can reappear for IELTS if needed.*
See above. You can either apply for PR through 189/190 visas or for a 887 visa, if you fulfill the criteria. For the 887 you won't have to sit IELTS again, for the others you might have two (depending on your points and when your current result expires). DIAC will accept IELTS results that are up to three years old. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> I can highly recommend DIAC Booklet 6 which is the go-to reference for all your 189/190/489 visa questions. The 489 SkillSelect page gives a short overview of the most crucial points (plus links) as well. To answer you questions very briefly:
> 
> ...


Hello Monika,

That's a lot of information, precisely answers each of my questions. I am looking into the links you have helped me with, its very informative. Thank you so much, I will quickly make up my decision.

Good to know that for 887, I need not sit IELTS again. 

Only one question now - Is 887 and 189/190 equivalent ? Sorry to bother you again.

Thank you.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi JR, 

all three (887, 189 and 190) are permanent residence visas. 

The difference is that you do not have to pass the points test to apply for a 887 visa, just live in regional Australia on a 489 visa (or some other visa listed on the info page) for two years and work there for at least one. Plus, you must still be able to pass the health and character requirements etc. 

The 189/190 subclasses require you to pass the points test. You might fulfill the requirements for these earlier. For instance, let's assume that you move to Australia on a 489 visa and find work in your occupation fairly soon after arrival. After one year of work you would get an additional 5 points on the points test for your Australian work experience. In addition, because you are now feeling more confident with your English, you re-take the IELTS exam and get an additional 10 points. Now you have 65 points and apply directly for a 189 visa to get that out of the way. 

However, going for a 189/190 visa has no real advantages, because you should honor your obligation to live in regional Australia for two years anyway. And after two years you could apply for a 887. Plus, the 887 is much cheaper than the 189/190 visas (325AUD vs. 3,060AUD). 

Hope that helps, 
Monika


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> all three (887, 189 and 190) are permanent residence visas.
> 
> ...


Hello Monika,

Again thanks a lot for taking time to help me out, I greatly appreciate this. 

Thank you for letting me know the huge benefits of 887 and particularly about the cost of Visa, it interests me. Well seems like 489 is the way, but I am skeptical about the job availability for Developer Programmers in different states. Will do my homework on understanding which state(Region) has Developer Programmer need and also accepts my IELTS score.

But to my knowledge so far, its only NSW which accepts IELTS 6 and not other states. However, NSW don't seem to invite Developer Programmers in their SOL for 4 of their regions.

Thanks again.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> all three (887, 189 and 190) are permanent residence visas.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have a confusion regarding 190 and initial entry date. Could you please clear it?

I have received SS from SA by 190 visa sub class and my initial date of entry is August 28th 2013. So do I need to enter to South Australia/Adelaide before 28th or it would be fine if I enter to Sydney before 28th and visit Adelaide on first of September. Please suggest.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi forhad, 

the latest date to validate your visa is on the August 28, 2013 because your PPC was issued on August 29, 2012. To validate a visa, you only have to land at any Australian airport (Sydney, Canberra, Adelaide - whatever you want). Some people just fly in to validate and maybe for a short holiday and go back to their home country right after that for a while (or even a couple of years). However, once you "move" to Australia (indicated by renting a flat or house, registering with Medicare, taking up a job) you should go to SA. Nobody prohibits you from visiting Sydney - for a two-week holiday or something like that - either before or after August 28. However, if you want to "settle" you should do that in SA . It would probably be easier to do it the other way round: Move to Adelaide, get all those organizational steps (Medicare, Tax number, maybe flat search) out of the way and then treat yourself to a trip to Sydney some time afterwards before you start working. In any case, if you are going to Sydney and spend more than a week or two there, you should notify the SA government that you are on a short holiday and are not planning to "jump state" or anything - especially if you do that immediately after arriving. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## forhad (Sep 22, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi forhad,
> 
> the latest date to validate your visa is on the August 28, 2013 because your PPC was issued on August 29, 2012. To validate a visa, you only have to land at any Australian airport (Sydney, Canberra, Adelaide - whatever you want). Some people just fly in to validate and maybe for a short holiday and go back to their home country right after that for a while (or even a couple of years). However, once you "move" to Australia (indicated by renting a flat or house, registering with Medicare, taking up a job) you should go to SA. Nobody prohibits you from visiting Sydney - for a two-week holiday or something like that - either before or after August 28. However, if you want to "settle" you should do that in SA . It would probably be easier to do it the other way round: Move to Adelaide, get all those organizational steps (Medicare, Tax number, maybe flat search) out of the way and then treat yourself to a trip to Sydney some time afterwards before you start working. In any case, if you are going to Sydney and spend more than a week or two there, you should notify the SA government that you are on a short holiday and are not planning to "jump state" or anything - especially if you do that immediately after arriving.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

Thank you a lot for your help.

I will have to come back to my own country as I have a contract with my current employer.  

I have to validate the visa by giving my initial entry. My plan is to visit Sydney before 28th August as my sister lives there. On the first of September I will visit SA and after living one week there I will be back in my own country.

I was confused whether I have to make my initial entry in SA or it would be fine if I make my initial entry in anywhere. Thanks for your quick help.


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> I can highly recommend DIAC Booklet 6 which is the go-to reference for all your 189/190/489 visa questions. The 489 SkillSelect page gives a short overview of the most crucial points (plus links) as well. To answer you questions very briefly:
> 
> ...




Thank you dear......


----------



## Amrik_12 (Apr 13, 2013)

*489 visa*



jre05 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I see pretty active threads and people helping each other.
> 
> ...



when you applied 489...plz check your inbox ..
Thanks 
regards 
Amrik


----------



## ranazain (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello,
I have just one question.I would greatly appreciate if anyone can help me.

If i apply for the Family sponsored Regional Visa and my occupation is not in the State nominated list,can i apply for that state?

Thank you all in advance

Regards
Xain


----------



## sidhindia (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi guys,
I am currently 475 visa holder with family sponsored visa where i need to work for 1 year and stay for 2 years for PR
I have some queries regarding job and pathways to permanent residence.
1.I came to Australia 2 months ago and looking for job.Can i look in any sectors?
2.As they have mentioned to work for 1 year atleast 38 hours per week, If i dont get full time jobs can i do 2 part time jobs which will get to almost 38 to 40 hours per week. Will they consider it for applying PR?
3.For applying PR (887 Visa) should i do the whole process again such as IELTS,Engineers australia. If not what is the procedure. Can we do it ourselves or need an agent to do it?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

489 visa allows to get medicare facility for health??


----------



## sowmy (May 16, 2013)

ranazain said:


> Hello,
> I have just one question.I would greatly appreciate if anyone can help me.
> 
> If i apply for the Family sponsored Regional Visa and my occupation is not in the State nominated list,can i apply for that state?
> ...


Hope you got the answer by now. I had faced the same situation,but when i had checked with my MARA agent,he told we can apply for the relative sponsored visa(489), if your relative stays in OZ even thou your occupation is not listed under the state occupations list, until unless,your occupation is there in the Australia's SOL.

Further, senior expats can correct me, if am wrong.need guidance.


----------



## praveenpyla (Feb 14, 2014)

*Need Guidence*

Hi JR,

Could you please provide some help/ guidence on how you applied for 489, or any other way?

Even I have the same problem like you had.. GOt ACS +ve -->Systems Administrator - 262113 on Sep 18th.

IELTS appeared 2 times score is 7.5,7,6,6
DIAC Points - 50.

Total work experience - 5 years.

As I do not have sufficient IELTS score, I cannot get 60 points .Moreover,Im not much confident that I'll get 7 in IELTS .

Im really worried, how to proceed further on this.

Could you please help on this.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

very informative..


----------



## Nishchay (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi, Monica,

I want to apply for system analyst(261112) under 489 relative sponsored visa in Victoria state which comes under designated area. My IELTS score is L7.5,W7,R6,S6 and present total score is 50+10(Relative sponsorship).Kindly give your expert guidance on following.

1.How many months does it take to get 489 relative sponsored visa.
2.what are the limitations of 489 as compared to 190 visa in terms of insurance and children education.
3.Can we live in the designated area where our cousin resides.
4.Does it ensure confirmed PR after two years.

How strongly would you recommend this in case of non eligibility for 189/190.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Nishchay, 

unfortunately you'll face a long wait with the family sponsored 489 visa stream. DIBP only invites around 10 applicants in that subclass per invitation round. In the 11 August 2014 invitation round they invited applicants with 65 points(!) who *applied a year ago* (visa date of effect: 18/09/2013 12:01am). 

Your best bet would be to increase your IELTS score and go for a 190 visa instead. How confident do you feel about your ability to push your reading and speaking scores to a 7?


----------



## Nishchay (Sep 3, 2014)

*489 Visa*

Thanks Monica for this valuable information.

I have appeared 5 times in IELTS and appearing again in Oct but not sure of 7 in each. In last test i could score L7.5,W7,R6,S6 after lot of efforts only.

Can i plan like this.

Shall I submit EOI for 489 relative sponsored Visa and keep on trying for IELTS 7 bands in next few months. In case i get 7 before invite through 489 i will detour to 190. With this i will be at least in waiting. Moreover in Dec14 my experience will increase so i will be getting additional 5 marks and reach to 55+10=65 which will augment my chance for 489.

1.can we make additional 5 marks change in EOI afterwards or it gets automatically upgraded.
2.Since my sponsor is in a designated area(Victoria) so can we work & stay anywhere in designated area(Entire Victoria state inc Melbourne comes under Designated area). or we need to stay & work in regional areas only.
3.What are the limitations of 489 visa in terms of health cover and buying home.

Thanks & regards,
Nishchay.


----------



## sashflashysash (Jun 2, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> all three (887, 189 and 190) are permanent residence visas.
> 
> ...


Is there a change in the fees since this post?
I see that the VISA fees is the same for 190 vs 489.


----------



## WAB111 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello everyone
I have received positive skill assessment from Engineers Australia under ANZSCO 233411.
*IELTS score :* 6.5 band in all modules
* Immigration points:* 60 ( In case of State/Territory government nomination subclass 489)

I have around 4 years of professional experience and 5 points for it. I can proceed further with 489 visa. My consultant told me that if I wait for eight months, i would have 5 years experience and i can also go 190 visa, but after 8 months. 

My questions are as follow:

1. What are major and minor differences in 489 visa category and 190 visa?

2. Please suggest, should I continue with 489 visa as I got positive skill assessment OR wait for 190 visa. Is waiting for 190 visa has some worth ? 

3. Why 489 visa is not recommended ? What are disadvantages ?


Please help me out in making a good decision. Thank you.


----------



## jitvarghese (Dec 9, 2014)

*Anticipating help to do 489 visa process by own*

Hello friends,

I would like apply for skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) by my own as I have 50 points based on age-30,experience-10 and educational qualification-10 and gained IELTS scores 6,6.5,7,8. I am expecting somebody can give suggestions on my following doubts.

1. What would be the total fees to complete the visa process.
2. Is this the right time to apply for the EOI.
3. Is there any fees for the Skill-select, EOI and Regional sponsorship.
4. What all details I must include in my Skill-select, EOI, Regional sponsorship and Final visa application.
5. In the year of 2012 my TRA got rejected due to lack of experience. Would it be a problem for me.
6. should I submit the attested copies of my original documents while apply for EOI.

Thanks
Jithin


----------



## pinkinoko (Jan 20, 2015)

espresso said:


> Hi JR,
> 
> all three (887, 189 and 190) are permanent residence visas.
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

This is very informative! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

jitvarghese said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I would like apply for skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) by my own as I have 50 points based on age-30,experience-10 and educational qualification-10 and gained IELTS scores 6,6.5,7,8. I am expecting somebody can give suggestions on my following doubts.
> 
> ...



1. Fees will be 3520 for Main applicant.
2. Regarding applying for EOI I will suggest to go for IELTS or PTE once again and score better (Atleast 7 each to get 10 points from this)
3. Yes there is fees for skill assessment. There is no fees to submit EOI but you must have skill assessment done before that.Have you got your assessment done if yes the provide details.Visa fees I already told you.
5. That shouldn't be problem
6. Attested by notary or colored scanned copies will also work.


----------



## Ranbir Singh (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

As we all know to be eligible for 887. Main applicant need to stay for two years and work for 1 year to fulfill the requirement. 

1:- In case dependent applicant(wife) does not does not live in specified area for 2 years, Will it affect on the outcome of 887 visa granting?

2:- Can we add the new born in visa if the DOB of infant is after the granting of visa? and in meantime can Main applicant and dependent travel to Australia..? or it is must to add the name of child and the move/migrate.?

Thanks,


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Ranbir Singh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> As we all know to be eligible for 887. Main applicant need to stay for two years and work for 1 year to fulfill the requirement.
> 
> ...


1. Yes it will affect.

2. You have to 

It also seems that you are not living in Australia. In 489 Primary applicant has to live for two years and work for one year (full time) in specified area to be eligible for 887. You have to prove that you along with your family lived in regional area for full two years and worked for one year


----------



## Ranbir Singh (Oct 6, 2014)

So as per your comment. If new family member came in the family. Then only after addition of babyin the application, we (Main Applicant and Dependent) can travel to Australia. And is it feasible to take extension in the visa while adding new born infant.


----------



## sunilkchopra (Sep 5, 2014)

Ranbir Singh said:


> So as per your comment. If new family member came in the family. Then only after addition of babyin the application, we (Main Applicant and Dependent) can travel to Australia. And is it feasible to take extension in the visa while adding new born infant.


Yes you can travel without adding baby but why would you like to do so...Recommendation is that you must do it. Moreover as per Visa terms and conditions whenever there is change in status or conditions we must provide details to immigration. Just think about this that they even ask for new address if we change the home then why wouldnt they like to miss the details of new baby


----------



## aggupta (May 22, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Need quick help...We have applied for Visa 489 on 4th August 2015 and waiting for our grant.

Question is : As Visa 489 is valid for 4 years, 4 years time period is counted from the date we land in Australia or from the date of Grant.

As I was just going thru the Australian DIBP Website and found it is valid from Date of grant, although I was under impression that 4 years time period starts from Initial Date of Entry in Australia


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

aggupta said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need quick help...We have applied for Visa 489 on 4th August 2015 and waiting for our grant.
> 
> ...


Hello sir
I have alsi applied for 489 visa. Can you please share the link where you found the information regarding the validity starts from the date of grant. Can you also share your timeline and have you been contacted by the co.


----------



## aggupta (May 22, 2014)

Hi Artisaji,

Visa 489 has validity of 4 yrs. from Date of Grant.


----------



## Artisaji (Apr 13, 2015)

aggupta said:


> Hi Artisaji,
> 
> Visa 489 has validity of 4 yrs. from Date of Grant.


Hello mr.gupta
Thanks for sharing the information. I really thought the validity starts from IED. Can you please share your time line for 489visa.


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

*489 visa*

Dear MONIKA,

I had an invitation from DIBP in 489 visa. Just wants to know the benefits that i would get while living there and what i would do after completing 2 years in southern inland.

Regards

Khawar hussain


----------



## faraz123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello.. I recently acquired subclass 190 visa for NSW. I have to make an initial entry before Nov 2016. I plan to land in Melbourne and then visit Sydney after a week. It's a 2 week trip for vacation purposes. I plan to come to Sydney permanently later on. Is there any issue with landing in Melbourne during my initial entry? Please assist.


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

faraz123 said:


> Hello.. I recently acquired subclass 190 visa for NSW. I have to make an initial entry before Nov 2016. I plan to land in Melbourne and then visit Sydney after a week. It's a 2 week trip for vacation purposes. I plan to come to Sydney permanently later on. Is there any issue with landing in Melbourne during my initial entry? Please assist.


There is no problem at all. You can land anywhere in Australia, as long as you have the seal on your passport that you entered Australia. Cheers.


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

khawar806 said:


> Dear MONIKA,
> 
> I had an invitation from DIBP in 489 visa. Just wants to know the benefits that i would get while living there and what i would do after completing 2 years in southern inland.
> 
> ...


There is no extra benefit in 489 Visa. You will be living in that designated area for 2 years and will work 30 hours a week for 1 year (any work) then you can apply for the pathway visa (887) for PR (a very less amount of visa fee will require). 

During your 489 visa you cannot stay or work or study in the metropolitan cities. You will not get medical benefits, you will not get child care benefits.


----------



## faraz123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you sir. Appreciate it.


----------



## azharshabir (Apr 10, 2015)

bossshakil said:


> There is no extra benefit in 489 Visa. You will be living in that designated area for 2 years and will work 30 hours a week for 1 year (any work) then you can apply for the pathway visa (887) for PR (a very less amount of visa fee will require).
> 
> During your 489 visa you cannot stay or work or study in the metropolitan cities. You will not get medical benefits, you will not get child care benefits.


Do we need to buy medical insurance or etc for whole family before flying to Australia?


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

khawar806 said:


> Dear MONIKA,
> 
> I had an invitation from DIBP in 489 visa. Just wants to know the benefits that i would get while living there and what i would do after completing 2 years in southern inland.
> 
> ...


Hi khawar

Hop u have landed in aus on 489 visa. Can u pl give me details. Pl help

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## umerabba (Sep 27, 2016)

*hai Monika..*

Hai,

I'm planning to migrate Australia in Subclass -489 visa.. 
question is
1. can i get PR visa after 2 years stay and work in one state?
2. after get PR visa how many years required for get Nationality of AUS?
3. for whole family get free medical ?
4. for children get free education?
5. after 2 years what is the procedure to get PR visa..?
6. In victoria state can get job in construction field?

thanks 
Best reagrds
UMAR..


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

are there any first landing requirement to "activate" the visa upon granted with 489, just like 189/190?


----------



## mspaint (Oct 18, 2016)

umerabba said:


> Hai,
> 
> I'm planning to migrate Australia in Subclass -489 visa..
> question is
> ...


I am still waiting for 489 nomination... but from what I understand on some of your questions...

2) total 4 years stay in AUS within which you should hold a PR visa for at least 1 year 
3) no 
4) yes but seems differ by state
5) via 887


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

I am also planning to apply for 489 visa or 190, i am currently on 55 points without ss so want to try for 190 and 489. Please could you help me with the below questions 

1. In EOI can i select all in the interested states or do i need to select a specific state to get nomination 
2. Which state is current nominating ICT occupations? Mine is Software Engineer. 
3. Do i have a chance of 190 with 55 points or should go for 489 with 55 points 
4. Is there any fees for applying 489 or 190 to specific states 
5. which state is good for IT occupations 
6. How many EOI i can create if i am interested for different states for 489 and 190 





mspaint said:


> I am still waiting for 489 nomination... but from what I understand on some of your questions...
> 
> 2) total 4 years stay in AUS within which you should hold a PR visa for at least 1 year
> 3) no
> ...


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Did u get 489 visa, please help me as i am starting to consider 489 visa, have created EOI and selected all states in interested for 489. Please guide what should i select and how to apply. 



Artisaji said:


> Hello mr.gupta
> Thanks for sharing the information. I really thought the validity starts from IED. Can you please share your time line for 489visa.


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

zpat978 said:


> Did u get 489 visa, please help me as i am starting to consider 489 visa, have created EOI and selected all states in interested for 489. Please guide what should i select and how to apply.


Try to choose one State only, states as Queensland they are very fast to respond your application.

I applied for a North Territory and did a second aplication for Queensland, all for a 489 visa. I got my State invitation from QLD after 5 days from application, North Territory I got the first contact after 9 weeks from aplication.

ANZSCO: (Civil Engineering Drafstperson)

Toefl - Competent engiish

EA Applied : 14/09/2016

EA + : 27/09/2016

POINTS: AGE=25, EXP=10, DEG=15, ENGLISH= 0, TOT= 50

EOI 489 for QLD with 60 Points: 30/09/2016

QLD Invitation: 04/10/2016

QLD APPROVAL: 01/11/2016

Visa Lodged: 15/12/2016

Medicals commpleted: 21/12/2016

First CO contact : 26/12/2016 (Form 80 , FBI PCC) 

UPLOADED : XX/01/2017

Visa Grant: xxxxxx


----------



## Singh8819 (Nov 11, 2016)

guys can someone help me 
Actually i was reading forum and searching but coudnt find much information so please help me like 

if i ll apply for 489 visa under sponsorship of my sister residing in Australia and 
1) how much time does it ll take to get invitation 
and once if i get invitation and case officer has been assigned CO asks for medical, PCC and form 80
and how much time will take after to grant visa

2ndly how much priority will case officer will give to job verification of mine although i have only 1 year of exp. so is it is as necessary in family sponsor too that case officer will verify ur job any chances????
or its just priority in state sponsor as i m thinking to take points from state anyhow.


3rd should i go for 489 family or state?


----------



## humbleman1580 (Dec 15, 2016)

*Urgent Query*

Hi.

Got a quick query. Is it necessary to stay in one particular area in a state under 190 visa. Like generally, people have to mention some cities name with postal code while filing EOI for 190. Is it necessary to stay in that particular area after getting visa or we are free to work and stay anywhere in that particular state.


----------



## shahid.jabbar (May 11, 2014)

Dear Frinds
I have 489 visa for queensland , I came to know that IT jobs are not there in regional areas. I want to know if i could not find a job in couple of months in regional area than can i request to state to 
allow me work in city ? is this option available moving from regional to city ?


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey Buddy, Duid you move to australia on 489? I have applied for 489 NSW FSC, 

question is what if i dont get a job in FSC in IT, i am from IT see you are from similar occupation. Do you know how is FSC? 



mspaint said:


> I am still waiting for 489 nomination... but from what I understand on some of your questions...
> 
> 2) total 4 years stay in AUS within which you should hold a PR visa for at least 1 year
> 3) no
> ...


----------

